# Window Sticker ??



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

I purchased my 05/M6 PBM off a buddy of mine back in 2010. I found the original window Sticker in the glove box a while back but never really bothered to look at the details on it. This window Sticker says it WAS a 4 Speed Automatic???


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No it has the 6 speed option listed. They came stock auto with the $695 manual option. The irony is they ended up being cheaper than an auto because the gas mileage was better and it didn't have the gas guzzler tax the auto did.


----------

